# [KDE] ¿Como dar más velocidad a KDE?

## pibelss

Tengo un AMD 1700 XP con +600 MB de RAM. Y mi problema es que abrir una ventana del explorador de archivos Konqueror le lleva casi 2 segundos. Tambien abrir Thunderbird o Firefox le lleva un tiempo considerable (me imagino que de esto no tiene la culpa KDE, pero bueno, hay queda dicho). ¿Alguien me puede dar alguna idea para hacer que esto se mueva un poco más rapidito?

La version de KDE es 3.3.1

Un saludete a todos... todos

----------

## quelcom

Yo optaria por usar prelink si aun no lo usas.

Saludos

----------

## pibelss

Perdón por no incluirlo antes, pero si que uso prelink.

Gracias por tu respuesta

----------

## Stolz

¿Está el DMA activado?

----------

## pibelss

Si, el disco duro va rapidito. Es un seagate a 7200rpm.

----------

## Stolz

Pues como no des mas datos, jugando a adivinanzas es dificil acertar.

¿algun mensaje extraño al iniciar el kernel o en los Logs?

¿has añadido el nombre de tu maquina en /etc/host de forma que apunte a la IP local? ¿has probado a ejecutar aplicaciones KDE desde otro entorno para ver si el problema es de KDE o de usus aplicaciones?¿que velocidades obtienes con el test de hdparm?¿con aplicaciones GTK te ocurre lo mismo? ¿el comando top muestra algun consumo exesivo de algun proceso?

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## German3D

A mi me pasa = , tengo un 3000+ con 1024 Mb y le cuesta lo suyo . Lo acuso a varias cosas .

1) No tengo para naada optimizado mi PC (n00b) 

2) Al llebar varios dias encendido ... se queda sin memoria.

El programa prelink ayudaria a dar velocidad ? 

54|u2

----------

## Stolz

 *German3D wrote:*   

> A mi me pasa = , tengo un 3000+ con 1024 Mb y le cuesta lo suyo . Lo acuso a varias cosas .
> 
> 1) No tengo para naada optimizado mi PC (n00b) 
> 
> 2) Al llebar varios dias encendido ... se queda sin memoria.
> ...

 

1)

El prelink se nota bastante, en mi opinion merece la pena tenerlo. Es una especie de cache de ibrerias. Con prelink, el tiempo de carga de programas grandes como Mozilla u O.O. se reduce considerablemente. Consulta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

2)

Sobre lo de que se queda sin memoria ¿estas seguro? que se llene la memoria no significa que se quede sin memoria, solo si la swap esta permanentemente llena deberias de preocuparte, en otro caso, deberias de considerar como bueno el tener la memoria RAM llena. Para saber mas, consulta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255465

o 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247373

Saludozzzzz

----------

## German3D

Otra veza gracias por tu respuesta , esta noche pongo el emerge prelink  :Razz: 

Lo de la memoria al sacar lo que en WIN se llama administrador de tareas , me sale el us ode CPU , memoria swap , memoria fisica y la velocidad de bajada de la red , Pues la memoria fisica me sale con 3 colores azul abajo , pero luego con otro color hasta arriba del todo .

Voy a leer esos post  :Wink:  54|u2

----------

## pibelss

Stolz perdona por no darte más detalles, pero es que estoy un poco perdido. Quizás la velocidad de arranque sea la normal al fin y al cabo. He probado con XFCE4 y tango FireFox y thunderbird arrancan un poco más rápido.

Cuando ejecuto Konqueror desde Konsole me sale esto:

```
pibelss@trueno pibelss $ konqueror --profile filemanagement

libkonq: WARNING: Could not load wallpaper /usr/kde/3.3/share/apps/konqueror/tiles/

konqueror: ERROR: Error in BrowserExtension::actionSlotMap(), unknown action : searchProvider
```

 Los resultados de hdparm:

```
root@trueno pibelss # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   936 MB in  2.00 seconds = 467.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   96 MB in  3.02 seconds =  31.75 MB/sec

```

El resto del sistema parece estár funcionando bien. Ningún error en el log de las Xorg, kernel...

PD: He observado con 'konqueror --help' una opción interesante para precargar el konqueror con 'konqueror --preload'

Un saludo

----------

## German3D

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Con prelink, el tiempo de carga de programas grandes como Mozilla u O.O. se reduce considerablemente. 

 

Una consulta , que es OO? estube viendo mucho por el foro que se ocmenta OO u O.O  Que programa es eso ? 

54|u2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Una consulta , que es OO? estube viendo mucho por el foro que se ocmenta OO u O.O  Que programa es eso ? 
> 
> 54|u2

  Open Office

----------

## German3D

Anda  :Wink:  Gracias

----------

## kamikaze04

El prelink esta bien, pero recuerda que donde se nota es en la primera ejecucion de todo (al cargar konqueror, firefox, el propio kde), pero una vez ha sido cargado en memoria la 1ª vez va a ir igual de rapido que te va ahora la 2ª 3ª o 4ª vez que arrancas un programa

Claro que kde solo lo solemos arrancar 1 vez...o sea que ahi si lo notas

en openoffice tb se nota

Una cosa que hace que cargue mas lento kde es tener mal configurado el fichero de hosts (al menos yo si lo notaba)

----------

## German3D

Bueno ya estoy en casa y estoy probando el prelink pero ...

Es normal que tarde tanto y salgan tantos mensajes raros ? 

```

...

...

prelink: /usr/bin/evas_software_x11_test: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/E-Mixer.epplet: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/E-SD.epplet: Cannot prelink against non-PICshared library /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

...

...
```

Es solo un pequeño fragmento pero la CPU esta al 100% haciendo cosas raras xD Es normal ? cada vez que arranque el prelink hara lo mismo ? 

54|u2 y gracias por enseñarme  :Wink: 

----------

## kamikaze04

para que funcione el prelink los paquetes han de haber sido compiladas con -fpic. Como ahora tu sistema ha sido compilado sin esa use, no te lo prelinkará

Asi que ahora es algo que depende de tiempo, pon esa use, y cuando veas que ya has recompilado buena parte de tu sistema (por actualizaciones o lo que sea) entonces le haces el prelink -a

Animo!!!

----------

## Sertinell

 *kamikaze04 wrote:*   

> para que funcione el prelink los paquetes han de haber sido compiladas con -fpic. Como ahora tu sistema ha sido compilado sin esa use, no te lo prelinkará
> 
> Asi que ahora es algo que depende de tiempo, pon esa use, y cuando veas que ya has recompilado buena parte de tu sistema (por actualizaciones o lo que sea) entonces le haces el prelink -a
> 
> Animo!!!

 Qe USE es esa, ? no sera una Cflag ? Lo pregunto por qe aqui no sale ninguna use llamada fpic...

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## kamikaze04

vaya, lo siento muchisimo quise decir cflag.

Mil disculpas

----------

## German3D

bueno yo puse en mi USE "fpic" por si akaso xD es sin el "-" no?

EDIT

a que es cflag  xD pos lo cambio  :Very Happy:  sin el - no?

----------

## kamikaze04

Si tus cflags deberian quedar:

CFLAGS="........ -fPIC"

Recuerda que si que debes poner el "-" (echale un ojo al man gcc)(no te agobies por su extension)

----------

## German3D

Una duda tonta ... El prelink tengo que ejecutarlo cada vez que arranco el PC?

La verdad es que se nota un guevo sobre todo en mozilla , pero es que me tarda casi su horita en hacer el prelink ( bueno en salir errores que no se puede prelinkar )

54|u2

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> El prelink tengo que ejecutarlo cada vez que arranco el PC? 

 

como ya te han comentado para que prelink funcione, el programa en cuestión deberá estar compilado con el flag -fPIC.

Cada vez que instales un programa nuevo ( o actualices un programa) se deberá volver a ejecutar prelink -afmR, tal y como pone en la guía.

Prelink afecta a todo el software instalado salvo binarios, aseguraos de no incluir /opt en la ruta del prelink.

Algo como : emerge -uvD mi_programa && prelink -afmR debería servir, o añadidlo a vuestro script de actualización de gentoo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## LordAckward

yo en temas de arranque de kde, gnome, o aplicaciones graficas lo primero que me aseguraria es de tener el dns en condiciones.

Asegurate que el fichero /etc/resolv.conf apunte a un dns valido y a ser posible que el nombre de tu maquina se resuelva inmediatamente (por ejemplo porque esta puesto en el /etc/hosts)

----------

## German3D

 *LordAckward wrote:*   

> yo en temas de arranque de kde, gnome, o aplicaciones graficas lo primero que me aseguraria es de tener el dns en condiciones.
> 
> Asegurate que el fichero /etc/resolv.conf apunte a un dns valido y a ser posible que el nombre de tu maquina se resuelva inmediatamente (por ejemplo porque esta puesto en el /etc/hosts)

 

Eh? Digo que estaran bien por que internet me funciona xD

Pero que tiene que ver las DNS para que KDE arranque mas rapido ? 

gringo entonces solo hago una vez el prelink y si no instalo o modifico nada , puedo reiniciar que el prelink seguira funcionando ? 

Te digo por que se nota bastante el mozilla despues de hacer el prelink se abre como un tiro , pero si reinicio volvia a tardarme sus 15 segundos !!! ( la primera vez ) 

gracias a los 2 y 54|u2

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pero que tiene que ver las DNS para que KDE arranque mas rapido ? 

 

nada, pero si es importante que la variable localhost en /etc/hosts esté bien definida, ya que kde lanza varios demonios que deben saber como resolver localhost !

 *Quote:*   

> gringo entonces solo hago una vez el prelink y si no instalo o modifico nada , puedo reiniciar que el prelink seguira funcionando ?
> 
> Te digo por que se nota bastante el mozilla despues de hacer el prelink se abre como un tiro , pero si reinicio volvia a tardarme sus 15 segundos !!! ( la primera vez )

 

no confundas cosas: si lanza una vez mozilla, éste pasa a ser cacheado por el sistema y la próxima vez que lo lances se lanzará desde la caché.

Esto es válido para mozilla y cualquier otra aplicación y es un estándar en todos los sistemas operativos actuales. Haced un emerge -s loquesea una vez y volved a hacer otro emerge -s otracosa y veréis que va mucho más rápido tb. 

Prelink pretende hacer esto mismo pero desde la primera carga de la aplicacion, manteniendo una especie de caché de las librerías de nuestro sistema. 

saluetes

----------

## German3D

Aha gracias por la explicacion ... es evidente que no tengo el prelink bien puesto por que la primera vez me tarda lo suyo ...

Al llegar a casa mirare lo de las DNS aver ...

54|u2

----------

## Franco Gotusso

¿Por que esa cflag no esta aqui http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.3.2/gcc/Optimize-Options.html#Optimize%20Options ? ¿Para que version de GCC es?

----------

## gringo

estás mirando en las optimizaciones  :Wink: 

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html#i386%20and%20x86-64%20Options

saluetes

----------

## IceFox

Para hacer efectivo el -fPIC en cflags, se debiese recompilar el sistema completo (si es que he agregado recien el -fPIC)?

emerge -evD world ?? 

O estoy equivocado ?

----------

## German3D

este es mi /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.1.2     linuxpc.redlocal linuxpc

192.168.1.4     nima64.redlocal nima64

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Esta bien no?

Y creo que si tendremos que recompilarlo por que a mi no me va ni pa tras xDDD

un saludete al foro  :Wink: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *gringo wrote:*   

> estás mirando en las optimizaciones 
> 
> http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html#i386%20and%20x86-64%20Options
> 
> saluetes

 

Gracias, aunque al final no lo encontre ahi, esta en http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Code-Gen-Options.html

Estoy viendo que hay que tener cuidado a la hora de escribirlo:

```
-fpic

    Generate position-independent code (PIC) suitable for use in a shared library, if supported for the target machine. Such code accesses all constant addresses through a global offset table (GOT). The dynamic loader resolves the GOT entries when the program starts (the dynamic loader is not part of GCC; it is part of the operating system). If the GOT size for the linked executable exceeds a machine-specific maximum size, you get an error message from the linker indicating that -fpic does not work; in that case, recompile with -fPIC instead. (These maximums are 8k on the SPARC and 32k on the m68k and RS/6000. The 386 has no such limit.)

    Position-independent code requires special support, and therefore works only on certain machines. For the 386, GCC supports PIC for System V but not for the Sun 386i. Code generated for the IBM RS/6000 is always position-independent.

-fPIC

    If supported for the target machine, emit position-independent code, suitable for dynamic linking and avoiding any limit on the size of the global offset table. This option makes a difference on the m68k and the SPARC.

    Position-independent code requires special support, and therefore works only on certain machines.

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Gracias, aunque al final no lo encontre ahi, esta en http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Code-Gen-Options.html 

 

oops, ida de olla ....

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -evD world ?? 

 

prelink no es la panacea y se notará sobre todo en máquinas lentas. Si tienes un bicho de 3 gigs y un 1 gig de ram dudo que lo notéis...

Recompilar el sistema solo por ese flag me parece una exageración, aprovechad y añadid un par de cosillas  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## cnyx

Yo usaba Gnome, pero me pase a KDE porque me iba bastante más rápido. Al parecer Gnome no usa tanta memoria como KDE, yo podia estar con Gnome perfectamente gastando 80MB de ram y el resto de las 512 libres. La verdad una tonteria.

Pero con kde es diferente, ahora casi siempre tengo los 512MB o casi ocupados y las cosas van rapidas.

Pero bueno lo que queria decir es que en el centro de control de kde hay una opcion para precargar konqueror al inicio. Asi que antes de lanzarlo por primera vez ya esta en memoria. De manera que pinchas sobre konqueror y salta instantaneamente, nada de esperar unso segundos.

En el centro de control te vas a --componentes de kde -- Rendimiento.

Y ahi te dice lo de precargar una sesion de konqueror. le das a que si y listo.

Yo la verdad lo noto bastante. Tengo kde 3.3.1 en un Athlon 1Ghz con 512MB DDR sin prelink y konqueror se abre instantaneo.

Probadlo.

saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero con kde es diferente, ahora casi siempre tengo los 512MB o casi ocupados y las cosas van rapidas.
> 
> 

 

Bueno, no es así. Precisamente los 512 megas PARECEN ocupados, pues funcionan como caché del sistema para dar mayor velocidad, estando en realidad disponibles si alguien los solicita. Es una buena idea para aprovechamiento casi-óptimo (la idea, la implementación concreta supongo que no será ideal) de recursos   :Very Happy: 

Y sí, prueba la precarga del konqueror, funciona bien, lo que hace es poner el konqueror en la susodicha caché desde el mismo inicio de la sesión.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Cuando se ejecuta el asistente para las preferencias del escritorio que esta en kde-menu/preferencia Justo en el 3er paso tienes una opción que te permite hacer volar kde.

Si le bajas la barra hacia procesador lento, esto monta el manejador de ventanas de kde sin muchos efectos ni periquitos, optimizando así la carga del kde y de las aplicaciones en y dentro del mismo.

Yo lo he colocado en un par de Pentimu I y II con la ganancia de que van tan rápido que apenas se nota la carga del kde.

El resto es toquetear y jugar con lo que realmente quieres, los efectos que te gustan, es decir las mariconerias que te mueven el piso  :Razz: 

Espero sirva de algo para muchos.

----------

## navegante

Una nota más, para al kde le debes avisar que esta con prelink, para eso edita el archivo:

```
# nano -w /etc/env.d/99kde-env
```

ahí descomentas la sección respectiva y listo. Este paso es para que kde ya no inicie kdeinit, que ya no es necesario.

P.D. por cierto no sabía lo de fPIC para prelink, pero ahora estoy en eso. Saludos.

----------

## German3D

Aha ya descomente la linea  :Wink:  aver si ahora noto algo 

Por que no se sin soy yo que me vuelvo paranoico con esto pero para mi que cada vez se vuelve mas lento ¬¬

54|u2

----------

## navegante

Despues de investigar un poco, he econtrado algunos post que dicen claramente que no es necesario poner la cflag fpic, incluso yo la puse y compile openoffice-ximian, al iniciarlo note que estaba mas lento de lo que estaba, luego intente el prelink sobre el binario y me dio un error de que no era un binario ELF- Al parecer lo que se debe poner para usar prelink es la use pic al emerger glibc, despues solamente compilar nuevamente lo que deseas prelinkear, Saludos.

----------

## lunatc

Aqui (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5717&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=openoffice+prelink&start=737) hay un desarrollador que no parece estar muy de acuerdo con compilar todo con -fpic

Según indica, incluso la cosa podría ser contraproducente.

Salu2

----------

